# Pandora download schedule?



## Gaily Waily (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there a download schedule floating around out there somewhere? I just can't seem to find it anywhere. 

(Im)patiently waiting in the Twin Cities...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Have patience and you will eventually get it.


----------



## Gaily Waily (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh. OK. Thanks. *sigh*


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry there just isn't a list available like there was for the HDUI.


----------



## Gaily Waily (Dec 8, 2007)

It's quite alright, really! Never hurts to check. 


Thanks again for the quick reply. You guys ROCK!


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

And when you get it, not all of the receivers on your account may get it at that time. The one in my son's room got it before the Office and Living Room. I still have the Master Bedroom DVR waiting on the Pandora update.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I thought Pandora was part of the latest release. Is that not the case?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> And when you get it, not all of the receivers on your account may get it at that time. The one in my son's room got it before the Office and Living Room. I still have the Master Bedroom DVR waiting on the Pandora update.


Reboot the unit that doesn't have it twice within 30 minutes. You should then get it after a few hours.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> I thought Pandora was part of the latest release. Is that not the case?


It is, some people haven't received the latest release yet though.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

One out of three of my DVRs is missing the Pandora update. An HR24.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the update, but Pandora and Youtube are missing from the Extras Menu.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

ke3ju said:


> I have the update, but Pandora and Youtube are missing from the Extras Menu.


If you have an internet connection, then you should see YouTube and Pandora in Extras. I suggest you re-run network setup and network services setup, because many times after a firmware upgrade, you can lose your internet connection.


----------



## bbeeman (Feb 13, 2008)

I have an HR21-700 and an HR23-700. They finally got the 0x59E release yesterday.

Pandora starts off fine (pretty high audio level compared to most video channels), but within 20 seconds begins breaking up and becomes useless. It's not my internet connection, because various computers work fine with Pandora, and one internet-enabled Sony receiver can get Pandora.

I wonder if there are still issues, since apparently the HR-21 and HR-23-700 sets were among the last to get the upgrade.

We have the 'official' whole-home setup, and sharing between the DVRs works fine.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

allenn said:


> If you have an internet connection, then you should see YouTube and Pandora in Extras. I suggest you re-run network setup and network services setup, because many times after a firmware upgrade, you can lose your internet connection.


I did as you suggested and re-ran the network setup. Says I have a connection to the Internet. I ran the Network Diag and all is well. Still no Youtube and Pandora. It's on all of my other boxes, just not the HR24-500...


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

ke3ju said:


> I did as you suggested and re-ran the network setup. Says I have a connection to the Internet. I ran the Network Diag and all is well. Still no Youtube and Pandora. It's on all of my other boxes, just not the HR24-500...


Do the D* Apps and video on demand work on the HR24-500?

If the new HD-UI firmware update has been applied to the HR24-500, and it is connected to the internet; then I suggest you contact D*.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

allenn said:


> Do the D* Apps and video on demand work on the HR24-500?
> 
> If the new HD-UI firmware update has been applied to the HR24-500, and it is connected to the internet; then I suggest you contact D*.


Yes, they do work...


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

ke3ju said:


> Yes, they do work...


If the HR24-500 has 0x59E release and the internet connection works; then I am stumped. Maybe someone else in this thread will have an idea. Have you tried unplugging the DVR, and a double red button reset?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ke3ju said:


> I have the update, but Pandora and Youtube are missing from the Extras Menu.


If Pandora and YouTube are still missing after 48 hrs of receiving the 0x59e update do a double reset within thirty minutes. This will clear the cache. Give it time to rebuild. Pandora and YouTube should be available.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> I did as you suggested and re-ran the network setup. Says I have a connection to the Internet. I ran the Network Diag and all is well. Still no Youtube and Pandora. It's on all of my other boxes, just not the HR24-500...


Reboot your HR24-500 twice within 30 minutes, using the menu reboot, and you should see them show up after a couple of hours. This has worked for others who have tried it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> If the HR24-500 has 0x59E release and the internet connection works; then I am stumped. Maybe someone else in this thread will have an idea. Have you tried unplugging the DVR, and a double red button reset?


You really shouldn't be advising people to use the red button to reboot every time. The red button is there to reset the box when it locks up, not for reboots when the menu system is accessible. When possible users should use the reboot built into the menu system.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You really shouldn't be advising people to use the red button to reboot every time. The red button is there to reset the box when it locks up, not for reboots when the menu system is accessible. When possible users should use the reboot built into the menu system.


RunnerFL is correct, you should not use the red button or unplug your receiver unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> RunnerFL is correct, you should not use the red button or unplug your receiver unless you absolutely have to.


In my defense: when I was having audio / lockup problems with my HR22s, I called D* Tech Support, and they advised me to do the double red button reset. Hear again we have another contradiction of advise between D* and DBSTALK members. I was just trying to help ke3ju get YouTube and Pandora working. It can be very frustrating getting networked devices working.



RunnerFL said:


> You really shouldn't be advising people to use the red button to reboot every time.


You are correct, I should not be advising anybody in this forum. What does a PHD in Electrical Engineering know about Linux OS devices after 45 years in the industry?

*ke3ju*, you now have the full attention of DBSTALK's finest. I am sure they will assist in resolving the YouTube / Pandora problem.

Have a great day!


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

*ke3ju*, you now have the full attention of DBSTALK's finest. I am sure they will assist in resolving the YouTube / Pandora problem.

Have a great day![/QUOTE]

I'll give the double reset from the Menu a shot...

I'll report back with my results...

Very Kind Regards,
Ed


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Just FYI for everyone ...a reset whether it be RBR or hard (unplug) has absolutely nothing to do with the software...just sayin


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Just FYI for everyone ...a reset whether it be RBR or hard (unplug) has absolutely nothing to do with the software...just sayin


Maybe, maybe not, but it can certainly decrease the life of the hard drive. The menu reboot method allows the unit to "unlock" the drive and stop all activity and do a proper shutdown.

Doing an RBR, or pulling the plug, when you don't have to is like (yes, I've used this before) throwing your car in reverse without first stopping all forward motion.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Doing an RBR, or pulling the plug, when you don't have to is like (yes, I've used this before) throwing your car in reverse without first stopping all forward motion.


respectfully disagree...no different than rebooting a computer


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

wahooq said:


> respectfully disagree...no different than rebooting a computer


The two situations could be different. If the OS is in novram, then shutting down the sat box inelegantly wouldn't harm the OS at all. With a computer, the OS is not in novram, but on the hard drive. Shutting it down improperly can corrupt files, and if those are OS files, you have a big problem.

However, even in the sat box case, files have to be read from the drive (not OS files, but "user" files). If these are corrupted by an improper shut down, then all sorts of problems surface that may or may not be correctable.

If it is at all possible, RBR should be avoided.

A hard reset (which is what an RBR is), can result in an unrecoverable drive, yet the OS is in perfect shape (as in a sat box).

In this case, discretion is the better part of valor. It's one thing to do whatever you want for yourself, but when you advise others to engage in behavior that is dangerous to their equipment, that is an entirely different matter.


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

Should I be able to access 'extras' from a HR-34?
No problem on my HR-24.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

@hasan...sorry and unplug is a hard rest ...RBR is the same as a menu reset i.e. soft


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Don't modern hard drives park themselves even with an unexpected loss of power? Of course I do a menu reset whenever possible.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> respectfully disagree...no different than rebooting a computer


An RBR is very different than rebooting a computer.

Pull the plug on your Windows box a few times and let me know how long it takes for you to get a blue screen or a dead drive.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> @hasan...sorry and unplug is a hard rest ...RBR is the same as a menu reset i.e. soft


No it is not. An RBR is the same as a hard reset.

Do an RBR and count how many seconds until you reboot. Then do a menu reboot and count how many seconds. DRASTIC difference.

Case in point... When copying from one external drive to another, to increase storage capacity, you MUST do a proper shutdown or the drive is locked and you can't perform the dump.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Don't modern hard drives park themselves even with an unexpected loss of power? Of course I do a menu reset whenever possible.


Ummm, without power how would the drive be able to "park" itself? Even park, when you used to have to do that with drives, took time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Ummm, without power how would the drive be able to "park" itself? Even park, when you used to have to do that with drives, took time.


Because its a mechanical process, not electronic? It needs power to move the heads away from the parking zone. Lose power and the spring goes back to its default state, parked. I believe the platters don't come to a screeching halt as soon as power is lost, so the head can stay off the surface for the time needed.

Actually, I don't think springs are used anymore, left over rotational energy is used to power the motor for a short time, kind of like a very short term generator.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I am in total agreement that one should never pull the plug on a running PC. The D* DVR is a Linux PC which is always on, so pulling the plug is never a good idea. This leaves the question of the Reset button to be answered.

I found the following on the D* Support website, refer to the following link:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/256/p/21/session/L3RpbWUvMTMzMDc0NDE3NC9zaWQvYWhFc2M3U2s%3D

Question: *"How do I reset my receiver?"*

D*'s Answer: *On some DIRECTV receivers* there is a reset button inside of the access card door. If your receiver has a reset button, you can simply press it to reset your receiver. If there is not a button inside the access card door or pressing the button does not correct the problem, try these steps to reset your receiver:

Leave the receiver box on. 
Unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet. (If your receiver's light is still on, you have pulled the wrong plug.) 
Leave the receiver unplugged for 15 seconds. 
Reconnect it to the electrical outlet and return to normal viewing. *

**Note:* D* considers DVRs as receivers.

How many of you reading this thread has your DVR connected to a UPS? For those that *do not*; every time the power goes out or fluctuates, it is the same as pulling the plug.

Finally, I would invite one of the D* Technical Support Engineers to chime in on the proper procedure to reset an HD DVR.

Have a great day!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> Finally, I would invite one of the D* Technical Support Engineers to chime in on the proper procedure to reset an HD DVR.


They have in the past and they told us, get this, to use the menu reset unless the unit is locked up... Imagine that... We don't just pull info out of our rear ends here.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> They have in the past and they told us, get this, to use the menu reset unless the unit is locked up... Imagine that... We don't just pull info out of our rear ends here.


I don't know you from Adam nor anything about information pulled from the posterior part of your lower portion, but I do understand the reset procedure posted on D*'s Support website which I posted in my previous comment.

You must admit the Reset procedure is confusing at best. *I really do appreciate your advice in this matter. *It seems reasonable to use the Menu Reset if the HD DVR is operating. It will not cost you anything.

Do you have your DVR on a UPS?


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

ghostdog said:


> Should I be able to access 'extras' from a HR-34?
> No problem on my HR-24.


Anyone?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> Do you have your DVR on a UPS?


Yes, every one of them have their own UPS and those with external drives have their drive enclosures plugged into a UPS as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ghostdog said:


> Anyone?


The "Extras" section is only on the HDGUI I believe.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I did a double reset from the menu, and a few hours later Pandora and Youtube showed up in the Extras menu.

Thanks for the help guys...

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

ke3ju said:


> I did a double reset from the menu, and a few hours later Pandora and Youtube showed up in the Extras menu.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys...
> 
> ...


I love happy endings!

Can someone explain why a double-menu-reset recovers YouTube and Pandora?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

allenn said:


> Can someone explain why a double-menu-reset recovers YouTube and Pandora?


The double restart flushes the guide cache as well as a few other things. One of the things it flushes must be something that lets the DVR know whether or not it should display the YouTube and Pandora options. It's quite possible that it's just the icons themselves missing and flushing the cache causes them to re-download. You do the same thing to get back channel logos you've lost as well.


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"ke3ju" said:


> I did a double reset from the menu, and a few hours later Pandora and Youtube showed up in the Extras menu.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys...
> 
> ...


+1. Thank you..


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

I've discovered that a double menu-reset is like taking out the trash on my HR 20-100. It does help a bit with the slowness, but only for a few days. I now do the double reset every Saturday. Incidentally, I've never done a red button reset on any receiver or DVR that I have ever had from DirecTV in the last 17 years. If I ever need to unplug or move the box, I simply do so when the power lights go out during the menu reset process.


----------



## dtvtalker01 (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone noticed with the March 6, 2012 ox59f download Pandora and YouTube App in the Extras has been deleted? The Ox59f was only downloaded on my HR21-700 which deleted Pandora and YouTube from the Extras! 

I have the following HD/DVRs:

HR34-700 New HD UI Ox545 download Monday 3/12 at 4:25 AM
HR22-100 New HD UI Ox59e download Thursday 2/2 at 3:25 AM
HR21-700 New HD UI Ox59f download Tuesday 3/6 at 2:26 AM

Can't wait until Pandora is available for the HR34 but I need it back on the 
HR21-700!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dtvtalker01 said:


> Has anyone noticed with the March 6, 2012 ox59f download Pandora and YouTube App in the Extras has been deleted? The Ox59f was only downloaded on my HR21-700 which deleted Pandora and YouTube from the Extras!
> 
> I have the following HD/DVRs:
> 
> ...


Do two menu reboots within 30 minutes then wait a couple of hours and you'll have them back.


----------



## Bulldog08 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a H21-100 that has not received Pandora. I have 3 other receivers that are DVR's and they all have received Pandora. Will the non-DVR receivers get Pandora? The latest software on it is dated 2/15 and is labelled 0x459c


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bulldog08 said:


> I have a H21-100 that has not received Pandora. I have 3 other receivers that are DVR's and they all have received Pandora. Will the non-DVR receivers get Pandora? The latest software on it is dated 2/15 and is labelled 0x459c


You guessed it, only HD DVR's will get Pandora support, not the HD non-DVR's.


----------

